# What linux for gaming with ATI cards?!?!?!?



## niko084 (Aug 11, 2007)

Okay I'm NOT buying new video cards... Check the system you will know why....

Anyways I am running Fedora now, but I want full hardware rendering for my video, and well that doesn't fly under Fedora...

So what versions can I run that I can get a few windows games to run under, and will support my ati video card?!?!?

Doesn't have to be a RPM based system either, I don't care what type it is.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 11, 2007)

In your system specs you list you have Crossfire - I don't think ATi have release any support for Crossfire in Linux.

ATi Linux 8.39.4 Release Notes.

Shame really as I plan to move over to Ubuntu fully once ATi pull their finger out and get better drivers. Unfortunately with how things are going for them now, I doubt we'll see any vast improvements any time soon. Crossfire support for Linux may not be a priority considering their aren't many graphically demanding games that run natively in Linux.

I can only think of the Unreal games and id Software's. 

Another thing to look into is Cedega and there is another one... CodeWeavers' CrossOver. Might be worth checking these out.


----------



## mullered07 (Aug 11, 2007)

linux aint for gaming full stop unless your a w1z (like the pun?) with the command line and even then at best gaming on linux is dissapointing, why not dual boot with XP and just use XP for gaming, afterall it is the best at it


----------



## niko084 (Aug 11, 2007)

mullered07 said:


> linux aint for gaming full stop unless your a w1z (like the pun?) with the command line and even then at best gaming on linux is dissapointing, why not dual boot with XP and just use XP for gaming, afterall it is the best at it



NOT!

Anyways its this system and my other 3 systems which have single ATI cards, x1950xt, x1950xt, and a x1300xt. Of course my friends 2 systems also will run the same os x1300pro and a x1650pro.

I am trying to get away from windows completely here. As we all know Vista was a joke, dx10 is a mess, I'm not paying for another MS OS, and well needless to say things like my sound card actually run BETTER under linux.

So until MS does something like Apple did when they went from OS9 to OSX I wont touch a new version of windows.

I have slightly considered getting into writing drivers to support basic functions under linux. But that would be quite time consuming and even harder to tweak out.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 11, 2007)

niko084 said:


> So until MS does something like Apple did when they went from OS9 to OSX I wont touch a new version of windows.





Well freaking said! - Unfortunately, for us Linux (as you know niko) doesn't have the funding Microshaft does. If only some big fat ass corporation would throw money into Ubuntu or something, dev's would be more likely do work on more Linux based software - especially games. 



niko084 said:


> I have slightly considered getting into writing drivers to support basic functions under linux. But that would be quite time consuming and even harder to tweak out.



Excellent to hear that - keep at it dude! Linux needs as much support as it can get. I'm still a noob when it comes to Linux but I'm learning, slowly.


----------



## niko084 (Aug 12, 2007)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Well freaking said! - Unfortunately, for us Linux (as you know niko) doesn't have the funding Microshaft does. If only some big fat ass corporation would throw money into Ubuntu or something, dev's would be more likely do work on more Linux based software - especially games.
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent to hear that - keep at it dude! Linux needs as much support as it can get. I'm still a noob when it comes to Linux but I'm learning, slowly.




I am working with it... And actually a lot of big freeware linux names are funded and helped by big corporations... Like IBM Red Hat and Fedora, Ubuntu I believe is helped by Novel *Suse*.

They are helped and get good money, the problem is its not enough and it being open source yes things get done right but it takes a lot of time between things.

Linux is a long ways from being an everyday desktop option to even 10% of the world, but its on its way, and it will keep getting pushed more and more the more MS screws around.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 12, 2007)

niko084 said:


> ... Ubuntu I believe is helped by Novel *Suse*.



Really? Where did you get this information, is a recent thing? I can't see Novel helping out a competitor. I thought Ubuntu was funded by Mark Shuttleworth's Canonical Ltd.



niko084 said:


> They are helped and get good money, the problem is its not enough...



Such a freaking shame. 



niko084 said:


> Linux is a long ways from being an everyday desktop option to even 10% of the world, but its on its way, and it will keep getting pushed more and more the more MS screws around.



I agree with you on this, but only slightly - you could easily use Linux as a basic home desktop - most Windows users aren't techies like us. They're just the generic people that want it to work like a TV, but with added ability of writing & printing letters. Surfing the net, viewing pictures and watching DVDs.

This can all be done in Linux with little fuss - albeit, it'd have to set up for them as it is when you buy a new Windows based set up. Which is why I've started to change my mind about Dell computers - they now offer the same, Windows based set ups, but with Ubuntu instead. That, I'd buy them a pint for.


----------



## niko084 (Aug 12, 2007)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Really? Where did you get this information, is a recent thing? I can't see Novel helping out a competitor. I thought Ubuntu was funded by Mark Shuttleworth's Canonical Ltd.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well it can but most also want music and ease of use, currently they would have to "learn it" it doesn't look enough like "windows" so they don't want to go near it. Let alone the fact they can't run every single piece of software and game they pick up on the net or off the shelf at bestbuy. And the geek squad can't fix it if something goes wrong. Even my grandparents download stupid games and buy games all the time, heck they threw a fit because a MAC game wouldn't run on their old P3 Win ME system.

And if BestBuy, CircuitCity, CompUSA and other large retailers won't support the systems they sell *and they can't support linux* people as a whole wont start to buy them up.

I was mistaken I don't remember which version Novel supports but they do support one of them. There are a lot of dead broke free projects going on but there are a few big ones that are getting pushed by large corporations which is nice.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 12, 2007)

You've hit the nail on the head with some very valid points, but new users to Windows had/have to learn that too. Ubuntu can easily be customised to work like Windows and in my opinion can be operated, better. But y'right - because Windows has the monopoly and everyone is used to it, hardly anyone can be arsed to change. Even some of my friends are too freaking pussy to even attempt Linux & despise OS X simply because it's not Windows - it's this sort of mentality that is killing Linux becoming a proper alternative to Windows.



			
				niko084 said:
			
		

> Well it can but most also want music and ease of use, currently they would have to "learn it" it doesn't look enough like "windows" so they don't want to go near it. Let alone the fact they can't run every single piece of software and game they pick up on the net or off the shelf at bestbuy.



With my statement about Ubuntu easily being a basic, user friendly desktop - I still stand by it. You get most Office applications free with most distros which are Microshaft .doc safe. As well some free games - not the target audience I was trying to describe, as they wouldn't be the sort to play graphically intense games - image editing software and audio/visual software.



			
				niko084 said:
			
		

> And if BestBuy, CircuitCity, CompUSA and other large retailers won't support the systems they sell *and they can't support linux* people as a whole wont start to buy them up.



This is why I like the fact Dell are supporting Ubuntu - it means the people that'd go and buy a Dell might be more inclined to purchase the same set up as the one with Windows, but at a lower price. Then they would get the support needed. It's this sort of support all variations of Linux need really - especially if they want to hit the home desktop market. It's just a shame the ones that do have this kind of long term support are mainly for businesses. 

In the end, we can only support our favourite Linux distros as much as we can! Try to educate the ignorant Windows users that their is life outside of that quad-coloured flappy flag. 

Have you tried Ubuntu at all niko? I freaking love it - had some issue with it to get my X1950 supported but I managed to in the end. Until my freaking HDD failed and I lost both Ubuntu & my XP partition. Have no idea what happen, it just didn't want to read anything. Luckily I was able to reformat and re-install I just haven't got around to messing with Ubuntu again. Weirdly, Windows is in need of a refresh - wasn't 6 months ago this happened and Windows is already sluggish and acting in it's typical odd behaviour.


----------



## niko084 (Aug 12, 2007)

I actually installed it about 30 minutes ago on one of my machines going to give it a shot and see how it runs.

Really want hardware rendering....


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 12, 2007)

I'll try and help you out as much as I can if you need it - good way for me to learn, and two heads are (sometimes) better than one. 

This Wiki might be of some worth, helped me a lot when I was messing around with Breezy Badger (v5.10).

Think I'll finish off my XP Slipstream DVD and reformat in the morning. Then see if I can get Feisty Fawn up and running. 

Good luck, hope it works out for you!


----------



## Dandel (Aug 12, 2007)

Linux ATI driver configuration is easy, although if you wanna do dual monitors, where 1 of them is a Television. although i will say you need to disable AIGLX for now due to the fact that ati's driver does not support this yet.


----------



## niko084 (Aug 12, 2007)

Dandel said:


> Linux ATI driver configuration is easy, although if you wanna do dual monitors, where 1 of them is a Television. although i will say you need to disable AIGLX for now due to the fact that ati's driver does not support this yet.



Problem isn't driver configuration its hardware level rendering under beryl for Fedora.


----------



## Dandel (Aug 12, 2007)

I can't figure out much else... with ATI cards you need to use XGL if your using the official drivers from ATI/AMD... although the open source drivers are rapidly getting better.
Article on how to use Beryl, xgl and an Ati card
Beryl on Ubuntu 7.04 ( Fiesty) using ATI cards.


----------



## niko084 (Aug 12, 2007)

Dandel said:


> I can't figure out much else... with ATI cards you need to use XGL if your using the official drivers from ATI/AMD... although the open source drivers are rapidly getting better.
> Article on how to use Beryl, xgl and an Ati card
> Beryl on Ubuntu 7.04 ( Fiesty) using ATI cards.



Know of any third party drivers for x1*** cards?


----------



## AsphyxiA (Aug 12, 2007)

didn't AMD say a few months ago that they would be putting a lot more time and effort into their Linux drivers?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 12, 2007)

AsphyxiA said:


> didn't AMD say a few months ago that they would be putting a lot more time and effort into their Linux drivers?



Let's hope so ay? 

8.40 Catalyst tomorrow (Monday)?


----------



## niko084 (Aug 12, 2007)

Well they support the x1k series now, but the issue is I can't get it to stop running in software rendering mode... I can't get hardware level rendering out of the cards, so they are slower than a Trident 2mb pci.... "Not really but you get the idea"


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 12, 2007)

That just sucks - it's probably futile for me to say this, but I will anyway... but have you asked on the distro you're using forums? I'll scan through the Ubuntu forums when I can. 

I recently signed up to Driver-Heaven.net so I'll see if any of them there are working on ATi Linux drivers.


----------



## niko084 (Aug 12, 2007)

InnocentCriminal said:


> That just sucks - it's probably futile for me to say this, but I will anyway... but have you asked on the distro you're using forums? I'll scan through the Ubuntu forums when I can.
> 
> I recently signed up to Driver-Heaven.net so I'll see if any of them there are working on ATi Linux drivers.



I have not even signed up yet i just installed it one 1 machine, my partner is working on it on his machine at home currently. I'm going to be shutting down here shortly and installing it on this machine *one in my specs*.... See what happens... I'll have to take out my other card quick though just to make sure I don't have any serious issues.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 12, 2007)

Before you disappear, have you made sure you have everything you need? 

I hope it all works flawlessly and that you'll come back all ecstatic with your new found OS.

WOW! I _can _be optimistic - that didn't hurt that much either. :O


----------



## niko084 (Aug 12, 2007)

I have a bunch of stuff written down, and the system will give me full access to my network and such so it wont be a problem to get online and get some drivers and software after I'm installed.

I can always reboot into windows or jump on another computer and burn a cd anyways.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 12, 2007)

Excellent!

Look forward to reading your reply.


----------



## niko084 (Aug 12, 2007)

Well in it now running good right off the bat, had a small issue with the boot loader but easily fixed. Updating misc things now and I'll get to playing around with the drivers and hardware support.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 12, 2007)

Woo Woo!


----------



## niko084 (Aug 12, 2007)

Heh video and things are working great, wine is installed now..... tick tock making linux even worth trying to run takes sooo long.... But in the end its worth it.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm so reformatting tomorrow and reinstalling Ubuntu! 

To kill my curiosity - what ATi drivers did you have/download for it? As in, are they the 8.39.4 set?


----------



## niko084 (Aug 12, 2007)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I'm so reformatting tomorrow and reinstalling Ubuntu!
> 
> To kill my curiosity - what ATi drivers did you have/download for it? As in, are they the 8.39.4 set?



Yes sir they work GREAT... Little bit of a pain to get in but its all in now and so far everything seems great. Going to try a fairly decent 3d game here soon and crank on the settings see how it responds.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 13, 2007)

niko084 said:
			
		

> Little bit of a pain to get in but its all in now...



>.< Sounds painful!

So they're the 8.39.4 drivers and not 8.40? Either way, glad they're working - keep us posted!


----------



## niko084 (Aug 13, 2007)

InnocentCriminal said:


> >.< Sounds painful!
> 
> So they're the 8.39.4 drivers and not 8.40? Either way, glad they're working - keep us posted!



Ohh ya working great... Installed Enemy Territory just to play around and see how well it was working, maxed everything out and the game flew... Now I know I know this game isn't the most video pushing game out there, but I needed something to test some rendering with.

Anyways back in winblows now, going to do some more work on wine later and get CS:S, America's Army, and maybe a few other games installed just to see how well it runs in comparison.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 13, 2007)

Glad it's all working well - initially, how are you finding Ubuntu compared to Feodora?


----------



## niko084 (Aug 13, 2007)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Glad it's all working well - initially, how are you finding Ubuntu compared to Feodora?



Everything feels about the same... Honestly though overall I think I like it a bit more, so far anyways...

But at this point I'm not compiling my own versions either so...

First time I even thought about installing it, glad I did.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 13, 2007)

Great stuff - think I'll 'ave a crack tomorrow if I get around to backing all my crap up.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 14, 2007)

I was planning on sending this link to niko in PM but I thought it'd better suited for everyone to have a butchers at.


----------



## niko084 (Aug 14, 2007)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I was planning on sending this link to niko in PM but I thought it'd better suited for everyone to have a butchers at.



Good read... We should almost get together a list of misc linux forums and help sites and do a good writeup on basic functions and controls for new people just getting started with it.

I'm also considering writing some scripts to automate things like driver installs... Trying to get back into programming a bit and its been awhile..


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 14, 2007)

niko084 said:


> Good read... We should almost get together a list of misc linux forums and help sites and do a good writeup on basic functions and controls for new people just getting started with it.



I'm down with that, once I've sorted out my rig, reinstall Winblows & Ubuntu - I'll do my best to do a step by step guide of how I did my installation and set up.

It'd be nice if someone with an nVIDIA card could do the same as niko & myself both have ATi based cards.



			
				niko084 said:
			
		

> I'm also considering writing some scripts to automate things like driver installs... Trying to get back into programming a bit and its been awhile..



*Respect!*  One day I hope to become knowledgeable enough to start doing things like that.


----------



## niko084 (Aug 14, 2007)

InnocentCriminal said:


> It'd be nice if someone with an nVIDIA card could do the same as niko & myself both have ATi based cards.


Yes that would be nice, I know in some cases Nvidia isn't must easier to work with under linux.



> *Respect!*  One day I hope to become knowledgeable enough to start doing things like that.



It's really not that hard, look up a few things on it, if you have a logical mind, you can pick it up and start learning pretty quick within a few hours.

I want to get into C.... But wow thats some rough stuff considering I would NEVER do it for a living, and to make it worse I am the type of person that creates stress when there is non, programming and trying to do a project in C while learning, probably die of a heart attack at 28.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 14, 2007)

niko084 said:


> Yes that would be nice, I know in some cases Nvidia isn't must easier to work with under linux.



I heard nVIDIA drivers are much better in Linux than ATi's - hopefully ATi can pull it's socks up.




			
				niko084 said:
			
		

> It's really not that hard, look up a few things on it, if you have a logical mind, you can pick it up and start learning pretty quick within a few hours.
> 
> To be honest I was expecting an answer along these lines. I've managed to script crap in Winblows so I doubt it'd be much different (in principle) to Linux.
> 
> ...


----------

